# college and fatigue



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm asking mainly college students here, but workers work too  What do you do, to keep the fatigue away during the day? I am NOT a coffee drinker or energy drinker (thanks me being a super taster *sarcasm*). I'm also finding it more difficult to physically get my butt out of bed for my 8 am classes on tuesday and thursday. My parents say that I'm just tired because of college when in reality, this fatigue I've felt has followed me since at least high school :/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What is your diet like? I know my kids who are in college don't eat very good - alot of take out and always on the go - party - school and repeat.


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> What is your diet like? I know my kids who are in college don't eat very good - alot of take out and always on the go - party - school and repeat.


I've got snapping hip syndrome, and ARFID (it's a type of eating disorder) which REALLY makes my "what I eat" to chose from very small. I'm doing the best I can to try to eat at least 2 meals a day (and due to how my classes are set up on tuesday/thursday, it's basically impossible for me to get a morning meal, so I have to snack between classes until about noon or so). I've made a promise with myself and my boyfriend that I'll eat whatever healthy thing he puts in front of me (or at least give it a good shot) whenever we're eating together at his place or when we go out to eat together (we live about 2.5 hours apart from each other when we're both in college, I typically see him on the weekends). I've cut soda just about completely out of my diet (maybe 1-2 16 oz cups per week max, it's always the clear soda too) and drink mostly powerade, apple juice, and water. I hate coffee and energy drinks, so I don't consume those at all.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think your issues may be related more to ARFID.

If you are not eating regular meals and snacks your body is having spikes. When you are fatigued or hitting the wall a snack may help.

Your schedule probably isn't helping either.


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't really do anything about my current school schedule, so I'm working with what I can in that regards. I'm trying to eat at least once every 4-6 hours, like the doctor at my school's clinic recommended, because I've always struggled with maintaining a consistent weight, if I'm not careful, I drop weight like crazy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you in fact been diagnosed w/thyroid disease and if so are you on medication to treat it?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

My doctor made it sound like tentatively saying I have hypothyroidism, because my levels were barely below the average (I know he said vitamin D, can't remember other things he said), I'm getting retested in 2 weeks to see if the levothyroxcin medication he put me on changed anything (despite how physically, don't feel any different at all)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Levo is going to take a full six weeks to have a real impact. If your doctor tries to take you off of it because the numbers haven't changed, argue for a six week test.


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Levo is going to take a full six weeks to have a real impact. If your doctor tries to take you off of it because the numbers haven't changed, argue for a six week test.


I've been on it for 3 months and still feel absolutely no different, besides an increase in appetite during the evening hours, because I take it in the morning :/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you take your pill with a full glass of water and at least 1 hour away from food?

Also, 4 hours away from calcium or iron?


----------

